# Body off frame Question (Jack Height)



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I am planning on removing the body from the frame by lifting the car up (most jacks I have found reach 18" to 20") and then lowering the frame. 

For all of you who have done it this way. If I raise the car up 20" and then brace the body with jack stands and remove all the wheels and lower the drum brakes down to rest on wheel dollies (for movement ease) if the motor and trans are removed will I have enough clearance to roll the frame out?

I have been using a smaller floor jack and to do this I am going to buy a newer one for security and height reach. What height is needed to do a body/frame seperation from a floor jack.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

First off, I took everything off of the frame and body before I split em up. So, all I had left was a empty body shell and bare frame. I did this so it would be as light as possible. I borrowed four jackstands from my bro-in-law who builds big Jeeps and 4x4's to hold the body up, they were over three feet tall when extended and heavy duty. I dropped the frame straight down to repair the body mount areas, then stripped the crap off with a wire wheel and some sanding discs on a DA. I undercoated the body and painted the frame with POR-15, then bolted the frame and body back together. The frame never left the shadow of the body.


----------

